# When should I move babies to a cage?



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

I have 2 4-week old cockatiels and they're inside a glass aquarium when they're not being held, but they seem very active and flutter around so I'm wondering when it'll be okay to move them into a cage. The one I have doesn't have a grate on the bottom.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I generally move my babies to a cage when they start getting active and fluttery as yours are now. Generally once they hit that point, it's not long before they figure out how to get up out of their brooder, so it's big kid cage time!

A cage without a grate on the bottom is ideal, as when you move babies to a cage for the first time, you'll have some experimental weaning foods on the bottom of the cage for them to forage and play around with. I start mine off with a millet spray (always a hit with babies as it can be easily broken up and it tastes good), some steamed soft veggies such as corn, carrots and peas, and I also offer some seeds and pellets for them to play with. I generally put them on a shallow dish but last time I just scattered them around the cage floor as that's where they ended up anyway lol.


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks! They're super fluttery and fly off if allowed to, though they're still a bit clumsy. I'll probably move them to the cage in a few days, but I'll definitely start feeding them other foods. They already seem to like the millet, so that's a good sign.


----------

